# When do you know you have enough camera gear?



## Dylan777 (Apr 26, 2014)

I thought I have enough cameras and lenses to shoot most situation. Last week, I even talked myself out of buying the Canon 600mm f4 IS II. It should be a happy moment for not spending $10K on a single lens that doesn't get use often right?

Well....it's not that easy. I saw this photo, posted by Neuro: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=9791.120

I'm now heading to flash photography. I'm not sure what will come after flash?

Wish me luck guys


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 26, 2014)

One hint is when you start asking if a 200-400 + TC is better than a 600mm lens


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 26, 2014)

If you're just getting into flashes you've picked a good time with all the modern radio control options available.

Jim


----------



## cid (Apr 27, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> I thought I have enough cameras and lenses to shoot most situation. Last week, I even talked myself out of buying the Canon 600mm f4 IS II. It should be a happy moment for not spending $10K on a single lens that doesn't get use often right?
> 
> Well....it's not that easy. I saw this photo, posted by Neuro: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=9791.120
> 
> ...



what I think?

Silly question, I think, most of us here know what we want and why we want it. You have few very nice bodies, lots of lenses and I bet you know exactly the reason why you bought every one of it.

Go for it, I feel you know why flashes are interesting for you and why you want them.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 27, 2014)

Have. 

Enough. 

Camera. 

Gear. 

I understand each of those words independently, but when you put them together, in that order, it just sounds like nonsense. 

;D


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 27, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Have.
> 
> Enough.
> 
> ...



try add a don't at the beginning it should make sense then


----------



## surapon (Apr 27, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> I thought I have enough cameras and lenses to shoot most situation. Last week, I even talked myself out of buying the Canon 600mm f4 IS II. It should be a happy moment for not spending $10K on a single lens that doesn't get use often right?
> 
> Well....it's not that easy. I saw this photo, posted by Neuro: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=9791.120
> 
> ...




Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear my friend Dylan.
"I thought I have enough cameras and lenses to shoot most situation. Last week, I even talked myself out of buying the Canon 600mm f4 IS II. "----Ha, Ha, Ha---No way to have enough the equipment to support our love hobby / Photography , that we all love. Yes, We all get " GAS' Illness from most of the time that we see some thing = BETTER than our equipment that we already have past 50 years, Yes, Our Heart ( NO, Not our Brain) force us to do the crazy money spending, and we will be sorry , and tell our self on the bed that $ 5000 US Dollar that we spend on that new Lens( So sharp) will make more detail of her pimples on the face of that beautiful model, and make her angry---Yes, We need to buy the Soft Filter to remove the Pimples when we shoot that beautiful girl again, tomorrow.

BUT, Our love Hobby Photography are a lot better than Play Golf, like my dear friend , he just spend money to buy the Hand made driver, that the PRO make perfect fit to his hand, and his body weight, His Height, and cost him 3-4,000 US Dollars ( Gold Plate Shaft that make no rust and will make perfect hit in every times)---But He still can not play a good games after he get that Sh-T.---Ha, Ha, Ha, Now He tell me that he will buy the special golf balls that can cheat the wind, and fly super straight as far as 1 miles.

But, We just have FUN the thing that we buy yesterday---No matter WHAT.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## drjlo (Apr 27, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> I'm now heading to flash photography. I'm not sure what will come after flash?



Everyone knows real men carry around studio strobes with ginormous Lithium battery packs ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 27, 2014)

You have enough camera gear when Roger from Lens Rentals calls you up and asks to rent from you....


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 27, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> You have enough camera gear when Roger from Lens Rentals calls you up and asks to rent from you....



! 

Jim


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 27, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> One hint is when you start asking if a 200-400 + TC is better than a 600mm lens



Even though I took both lenses out of my "want" list, I still end-up with these accessories to support my tiny 400mm f2.8 IS II


----------



## Arctic Photo (Apr 27, 2014)

Good luck and have fun. I have just started on the path of flash photography myself, with good advice from people here, so far all well and plenty of fun. There's a lot to learn and obviously a lot of gear to spend money on.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 27, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Have.
> 
> Enough.
> 
> ...



LOL... ;D


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 27, 2014)

When you find gear at the bottom of your bag that you never knew you had......


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Sporgon. 
Funny! ;D
Not completely sure this works, it could just mean that the bag you have needs replacing with one that is easier to visit the bottom of the compartments! 
Oh look I need more camera gear! 
Bags do count as camera gear right? :

Cheers Graham.



Sporgon said:


> When you find gear at the bottom of your bag that you never knew you had......


----------



## Menace (Apr 27, 2014)

Wouldn't know - it has never happened to me 

BTW, welcome to flash photography - I have five studio strobes (and a 580 II inc external battery pack) with umbrellas, snoots, gels, softboxes of various sizes and shapes/grids, beauty dish and reflectors/diffusers - and one assistant.

Next, I thinks I need a more powerful strobe with external power pack for location shoots.

Happy shooting.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 27, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> When you find gear at the bottom of your bag that you never knew you had......


 
+1 That's ME


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 27, 2014)

surapon said:


> BUT, Our love Hobby Photography are a lot better than Play Golf, like my dear friend , he just spend money to buy the Hand made driver, that the PRO make perfect fit to his hand, and his body weight, His Height, and cost him 3-4,000 US Dollars ( Gold Plate Shaft that make no rust and will make perfect hit in every times)---But He still can not play a good games after he get that Sh-T.---Ha, Ha, Ha, Now He tell me that he will buy the special golf balls that can cheat the wind, and fly super straight as far as 1 miles.
> 
> But, We just have FUN the thing that we buy yesterday---No matter WHAT.
> Have a great weekend, Sir.
> Surapon



LOL..... ;D

Back in 2001 before I got married, I golf 3-4 a week at least. Yes, I admitted, I was addicted to golf. During that time, I upgraded my driver, fairway woods, irons yearly. The only club in my golf bag didn't get upgrade is Scotty Cameron, Studio Design, Newport2 putter. I LOVE THIS PUTTER. I still have this putter with me today.

Just like your "dear friend", all my golf shafts & club heads were customized. It helps to fit with my nature golf swing, loft & angle, club-head-speed, length etc... 

I'm now married with 2 kids, I have reduced my golf from 3-4 times a week to 2-3 times a year - I'm still shoot in the low 80 on 72par courses  

I agree with you, life is too short. We only live one - let's enjoy life through photography, golf, bottle of red wine, Costo steak & lobster tail...the list goes on. 

Oops....almost forgot, let enjoy the BIG *L *WHITE too ;D

Have a great weekend surapon


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> When you find gear at the bottom of your bag that you never knew you had......



The only lens in my bag doesn't get use much is 16-35 II, otherwise, I use most of my lenses every weekends.

Still missing macro, super telephoto, and underwater stuff....but those, I don't use it much or at all


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 27, 2014)

Menace said:


> Wouldn't know - it has never happened to me
> 
> BTW, welcome to flash photography - I have five studio strobes (and a 580 II inc external battery pack) with umbrellas, snoots, gels, softboxes of various sizes and shapes/grids, beauty dish and reflectors/diffusers - and one assistant.
> 
> ...



Thanks Menace


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 27, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> I thought I have enough cameras and lenses to shoot most situation. Last week, I even talked myself out of buying the Canon 600mm f4 IS II. It should be a happy moment for not spending $10K on a single lens that doesn't get use often right?
> 
> Well....it's not that easy. I saw this photo, posted by Neuro: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=9791.120
> 
> ...



Quick update guys, just closed the deal on these items:

1. Canon Speedlite 600EX-RT, QTY: 3
2. Canon ST-E3-RT Transmitter, QTY:1

All brand new, US model, receipt included for Canon 1yr warranty, from authorized dealer. $1650 out the door.

Next steps: umbrellas, soft boxes, and stands......


----------



## surapon (Apr 27, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I have enough cameras and lenses to shoot most situation. Last week, I even talked myself out of buying the Canon 600mm f4 IS II. It should be a happy moment for not spending $10K on a single lens that doesn't get use often right?
> ...




Dear Dylan.
Ha, Ha, Ha, After " Next steps: umbrellas, soft boxes, and stands. "---You must spend a lot of money to hire the beautiful model " Playboy/ Playmates" to be model for your new studio portrait shooting.
Yes, That way is my way to do the right job.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## eli452 (Apr 27, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> I thought I have enough cameras and lenses to shoot most situation. Last week, I even talked myself out of buying the Canon 600mm f4 IS II. It should be a happy moment for not spending $10K on a single lens that doesn't get use often right?
> 
> Well....it's not that easy. I saw this photo, posted by Neuro: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=9791.120
> 
> ...



"I'm not sure what will come after flash?" - That is an easy one: 2nd flash, 3rd flash.....


----------

